# Need to buy Bitcoins again. $3 USD via Paypal for $1 worth of BTC



## KuJoe (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like BitPay has a minimum limit for bitcoin settlements so I'll need to have $1 worth of BTC sent to my wallet so I can keep testing my new client management system.

PM me or reply to this thread for the wallet address or whatever you call it (yeah, I'm new to this bitcoin thingy) and I'll send you the $3 (I'll cover fees) via Paypal once I see it.

Thanks!


----------



## Punjabi (Sep 9, 2014)

If you are still looking for it, PM me your Bitcoin address. I guess I have some useless BTC (~1.67 USD) lying in Blockchain wallet from when I was testing what exactly is this whole thing.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 9, 2014)

@Punjabi 14FcxnEKuTr1gZeiL2HkbgcgkKiaH6EKsq

 

PM me your Paypal e-mail and I'll send you $4 for your trouble.


----------



## Punjabi (Sep 9, 2014)

Although I have sent it, but I still have no idea how this works.   I see 4 confirmations now. They took small fee from my side, but I hope you will be getting the dollar? Let me know if it's anything less than that.

Regarding PayPal, don't sweat it, I don't think I was going to use that BTC anyway.


----------



## splitice (Sep 9, 2014)

If you want how about just taking $10USD in BTC and be done with it?


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 9, 2014)

splitice said:


> If you want how about just taking $10USD in BTC and be done with it?


I had considered that but I don't know what I'll do with them once I'm done testing.

@Punjabi I got the full $1 worth so thank you for your help. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Punjabi (Sep 9, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I had considered that but I don't know what I'll do with them once I'm done testing.
> 
> @Punjabi I got the full $1 worth so thank you for your help. It's greatly appreciated.


Cheers!


----------



## Nett (Sep 9, 2014)

@KuJoe You might want to look at this link (http://pocket.digitalx.com/), they are giving out $10 worth of bitcoins.

Source: https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/160413


----------



## Steven F (Sep 9, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I had considered that but I don't know what I'll do with them once I'm done testing.
> 
> @Punjabi I got the full $1 worth so thank you for your help. It's greatly appreciated.


It's just $10, though. You're paying more now. Think about it. You've done this twice, three times? That's $2 + $3 spent (or would have been, if this Punjabi guy would have taken Joe money) for $2. If you bought the $10 worth of BitCoin, even if your fees were 30%, you'd still come out on top after sending yourself all of the BitCoin. You know, you can send it to BitPay instead of letting it sit once you're done...



Nett said:


> @KuJoe You might want to look at this link (http://pocket.digitalx.com/), they are giving out $10 worth of bitcoins.
> 
> Source: https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/160413


** Only applicable to first 5,000 users that pre-enroll before 31 October 2014 once access to digitalX has been granted.


----------



## splitice (Sep 9, 2014)

Steven F said:


> You know, you can send it to BitPay instead of letting it sit once you're done...


Bitpay ToS violation. Bitpay is not an exchange. Anyway its a time thing, I dont see how the time involved in repeatedly doing this is worth less than $10 anyway.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 9, 2014)

Steven F said:


> It's just $10, though. You're paying more now. Think about it. You've done this twice, three times? That's $2 + $3 spent (or would have been, if this Punjabi guy would have taken Joe money) for $2. If you bought the $10 worth of BitCoin, even if your fees were 30%, you'd still come out on top after sending yourself all of the BitCoin. You know, you can send it to BitPay instead of letting it sit once you're done...


I've done this twice so far and I'm only out $3 for $2 worth of BTC. Since I'm paying $3 for every $1 of BTC then $10 worth of BTC would cost me $30 which is way more than I'm willing to spend to test my script. Of course I could spend less and shop around, but I felt this was more fair.


----------



## splitice (Sep 9, 2014)

I think you fail to realize something, no one is trying to make money here exchanging Bitcoins for USD in Paypal. Honestly I couldnt have cared less if you had offered $1.10 for $1BTC, you are asking for something I can easily assist with - so why wouldn't I help out. $13 for $10BTC would have been enough to cover any loss / fees and would have been fine. Thats what I was suggesting, so that you could get on with testing - and not have to worry about anything.

Really its just $10. Anyway best of luck.


----------

